# Red Tail Shark together with Cichlids?



## ChrisKhro (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Cichlid Forums, this is my first post. My friend gave me a 30g tank and I want to get a Red Tail Shark. I know the RTS is aggressive, but are there any cichlids that might be able to share a 30g tank with the RTS?


----------



## rls07c (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 4 Red Tail Sharks and 3 big Bala Sharks in my 125, with no problems. I have a mbuna mix with a couple Victorians and haps. But then again a 30 G is pretty small, what kind of cichlids do you have?


----------



## ChrisKhro (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, i don't have any cichlids at the moment. I'm literally just starting. Just want to get ideas for a workable community around a RTS.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I would say you wouldn't have to worry about the red tail sharks aggression. Cichlids are nuts. But I love em. I wouldn't worry about it just keep your eye out for any signs.


----------

